# tailbone injuries?



## lisevolution

haha...I did this multiple times till I went out and bought some ass pads! It actually will never heal properly and will always hurt so just go get some crash pants and save yourself some agony. I have the demon pants, but there are a bunch out there that are good. Worth every penny


----------



## sedition

Yeah, get some pads. They do help. I usually just wear my football girdle w/tailbone pad on a normal day of riding (it's not as bulky as full-on crash pads), but if I do hit the tailbone hard, out come the full-on pads.


----------



## Guest

This same scenario happened to me while skateboarding. Your tailbone is a magnet once you fall on it. If you hurt your tailbone you must however hard it may be take it easy until it gets better or else you will keep falling on it.


----------



## Guest

If you bruised it you'll be good to go in less than 2 weeks... if you broke/fractured it you'll be down for at least six.... if it was broke you would know also b/c every time you cough it would make you tear up...


----------



## Mr. Right

Does it feel like you jammed half your vertebrae into your throat? Hurt to sit, hurt to turn, hurt to stand, hurt to walk? I've done it off a jump crooked as could be and landing my assbone directly on ice. It took me about 2 weeks or so to recover but the first week was god awful. It was a while ago but I'm pretty sure I took a day or two off work because of it. I couldn't finish riding that day either. Definitely give it a break or quit landing on it because if you keep smashing it without letting it heal you could cause some back problems.


----------



## Guest

Thanks guys for the input. I think i'm def gonna get me some crash pads. 
And yes it used to hurt so bad. But now its so much better. It still hurts when i sit, but i try to lean forward and not sit on soft surfaces. lol. Anyways the pain was not like a week ago, when i was still smarting from a bruised rib as well. Had so much trouble finding the right position to go to sleep. :laugh:


----------



## romesaz

AzzPads! They saved my tailbone...well, to an extent. I rode the first day or two without it, and it hurt . (Keep in mind Im a beginner).
Once I got the pad, i've still taken a few really bad falls, and if I hadn't the impact gear, I think I would have been carried off the mountain cause the pain was so bad.
It's been a week since I last rode, and i'm still feeling it now.


----------



## Guest

be careful with that bone...i wrecked my motorcycle last june and fucked up my tail bone and it still hurts to sit for long peroids of time...if its just bruized give it some time to rest...but if you break it you can have trouble walking for a long time


----------



## Guest

Nikolai said:


> be careful with that bone...i wrecked my motorcycle last june and fucked up my tail bone and it still hurts to sit for long peroids of time...if its just bruized give it some time to rest...but if you break it you can have trouble walking for a long time


Hey Nikolai, I have a bike you can buy...

Anyone ever try the R.E.D. kindney belt? Looking for something that will cover the top corners of your hip. It looks like it might cover. I always land on the left corner when I catch an edge.


----------



## Guest

ScotyRokt said:


> Hey Nikolai, I have a bike you can buy...
> 
> Anyone ever try the R.E.D. kindney belt? Looking for something that will cover the top corners of your hip. It looks like it might cover. I always land on the left corner when I catch an edge.


i dont have any money atm...but what is it


----------



## Guest

Nikolai said:


> i dont have any money atm...but what is it


01 GSXR1000 Bl/Gr.


----------



## sedition

ScotyRokt said:


> 01 GSXR1000 Bl/Gr.


03 YZF-R1, limited ed.


----------



## Guest

haha...man this thread got jacked but sedition i was actually looking at r1s to buy in spring...color? miles? cond? asking price? aftermarket mods?


----------



## sedition

Nikolai said:


> haha...man this thread got jacked but sedition i was actually looking at r1s to buy in spring...color? miles? cond? asking price? aftermarket mods?


Stolen, actually. Second bike I've had jacked in the last two years.


----------



## Guest

ScotyRokt said:


> Hey Nikolai, I have a bike you can buy...
> 
> Anyone ever try the R.E.D. kindney belt? Looking for something that will cover the top corners of your hip. It looks like it might cover. I always land on the left corner when I catch an edge.



I have the R.E.D. Impact vest and it will take care of this issue for you. I also have the impact shorts and rail guard. They make great, lightweight, quality stuff. I am a prety firm believer in wearing good pads. It will let you step up your game big time without having to pay the big costs of it.


----------



## sedition

PapaWood said:


> I have the R.E.D. Impact vest and it will take care of this issue for you. I also have the impact shorts and rail guard. They make great, lightweight, quality stuff. I am a prety firm believer in wearing good pads. It will let you step up your game big time without having to pay the big costs of it.


Ok, two questions:

(1) How noticible is the vest when you wear it? I was considering upperbody "armour", but I also I don't want to end up rocking a virtual football/hockey uniform either. 

(2) How does it effect your layering for warmth? Are you just adding another layer w/the vest, or taking something else off to compensate?


----------



## Guest

sedition said:


> Ok, two questions:
> 
> (1) How noticible is the vest when you wear it? I was considering upperbody "armour", but I also I don't want to end up rocking a virtual football/hockey uniform either.
> 
> (2) How does it effect your layering for warmth? Are you just adding another layer w/the vest, or taking something else off to compensate?


If you get he right fit, it is not obvious at all. People have a tendency to view it as a thick ass foam padded bullet proof vest or something, but there not. I have the older vest and it is not horribly thick, but good enough to protect you if you biff onto your side or back off of a rail. They have articulated pads so your movement is still really great. They are honestly probably as comfortable as you can get for any kind of back and side protection and are not cumbersome at all. It doesn't provide any spectacular amount of warmth but obviously aids some to layering. I would assume that the newer ones have only gotten more comfortable and lighter weight.


----------



## sedition

PapaWood said:


> If you get he right fit, it is not obvious at all. People have a tendency to view it as a thick ass foam padded bullet proof vest or something, but there not. I have the older vest and it is not horribly thick, but good enough to protect you if you biff onto your side or back off of a rail. They have articulated pads so your movement is still really great. They are honestly probably as comfortable as you can get for any kind of back and side protection and are not cumbersome at all. It doesn't provide any spectacular amount of warmth but obviously aids some to layering. I would assume that the newer ones have only gotten more comfortable and lighter weight.


*nods* Thanks for the info. I could care less if people notice or not, I more meant that question in terms of being "cumbersome" as so you rightly stated it...but sounds it's a good buy.


----------



## Guest

Thanks for the indo. Sounds like RED is the way to go.


----------



## Guest

PapaWood said:


> If you get he right fit, it is not obvious at all. People have a tendency to view it as a thick ass foam padded bullet proof vest or something, but there not. I have the older vest and it is not horribly thick, but good enough to protect you if you biff onto your side or back off of a rail. They have articulated pads so your movement is still really great. They are honestly probably as comfortable as you can get for any kind of back and side protection and are not cumbersome at all. It doesn't provide any spectacular amount of warmth but obviously aids some to layering. I would assume that the newer ones have only gotten more comfortable and lighter weight.


Yep at first i was worried about it being cumbersome (and making my butt look big :laugh but after what you said i might just check it out. I was meaning to go check it out earlier but i've been swarmed at work. I didn't even get to do any snowboarding last weekend. 

So will be heading out to jay peak this saturday. Hopefully its not gonna be too icy. If i can't find any suitable butt pads i'm just gonna tape a beanie to my ass, pray to god and hope for the best


----------



## sedition

snowcraze said:


> If i can't find any suitable butt pads i'm just gonna tape a beanie to my ass, pray to god and hope for the best


If you can't find anything, there is quick, inexpensive alternative. Get a cheap football girdle, and get a tailbone pad for the girdle. While this wont be as good full-on snowboard pads, but it is MUCH better than nothing at all. It should run you under $20 - $30 bucks. You can get them at almost any decent sporting goods store, or online. Oh Wait! isn't there also some hockey equivelent? (I've never played hockey, so I don't know)


----------



## Guest

Thanks for the info on this thread. I took a hard fall a week ago and wondered if my tailbone was broken or just badly bruised. My entire rear is pretty black and blue, and the tailbone area is black and blue as well. First thing that came to my mind right after the fall was, "I need to invent some butt pads". Outside of a knee injury skiing, this has been by far the most painful injury yet. I'm a new snowboarder(skier convert!) and was trying to get some toe work in....ended up falling backwards on my rear down the mountain and the first thing to hit was my tailbone. Had a doctor look at it the next day and just prescribe some pain medication, but still, a week later, I can't lay on my back, lean back in any chair and every cough or sneeze and I feel it right away.

I ended up calling it a day on my 4th run(the run I fell on), and laid in first aid while the nausea and lightheadedness passed. It was a shame we were only up for the day...I was doing so well!

I am definitely going to check out some protection for sure. We are going back up(it's going to be icy, I'm sure) this Friday, and if I'm feeling up to it, I'm going to give the board another go. I am going to secure some good padding before hand, just in case I decide to go up.

Thanks all for your input! It's helped a newbie out!


----------

